# Overrated town tunes?



## SodaDog (Sep 17, 2013)

I went to a few towns, but i don't mind about the town tune, however, i seen at least 8 towns have the lost woods music from zelda as their town tune which is overrated for me...

I have the WW town tune as a town tune which still sounds good...

What is the most overrated town tune for you?


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 17, 2013)

Harry Potter town tunes.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Ironically for me, the Legend of Zelda main tune is overdone.



iLoveYou said:


> Harry Potter town tunes.



YES


----------



## Yokie (Sep 17, 2013)

Christmas jingles.


----------



## kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder how long it's gonna take for someone to say Attack On Titan. My town tune is the OP... :x


----------



## Bunbii (Sep 17, 2013)

I actually don't mind overused tunes because they're easily recognizable.
"Hey! This person likes this thing too!"

Otherwise most people's town tunes just sound like random notes.


----------



## hzl (Sep 17, 2013)

lolol my town tune is Blink182s All The Small Things


----------



## insaneluzer (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't even recognize most people's town tunes. :x Though I have noticed Lost Woods as being a lot of people's (I had to hum it in my head to remember how it sounds, though xD) I hope mine isn't too overrated, I did it myself but it's the Rugrat's opening. XD I've only met one person who identified the tune correctly, so I feel like it's obscure enough for me! ^_^


----------



## beffa (Sep 17, 2013)

Zelda tunes, mainly Saria's song. Ironically, I used to have that... Only because I was so un-creative.
It's ponpon now though. Not sure if that's better or worse.


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 17, 2013)

My town tune is original 

But Zelda town tunes are overdone, And there are so many Hyrules.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 17, 2013)

So many Zelda town tunes. But I don't really mind.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

I've personally adopted Saria's song from Zelda, and it will stay that way for a bit. I might change it later, who knows.


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Sep 17, 2013)

I really don't think any town tunes are overrated, I've seen maybe two of the same, and it's not like the town's mayor makes the tune thinking, "I bet EVERYONE uses this song!" Legend of Zelda Ocarina songs are just easy to do since they're easy to look up and recreate. ^^ 

I use Show Me Around from Pokemon! XD


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 17, 2013)

I used saria's song, but I currently use a tune from my band class.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 17, 2013)

Saria's song is sooooooooooo overdone >_< and I guess the Tetris theme too...

My town tune is the Goldenrod City theme from Pokemon G/S/C


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Sep 17, 2013)

Other than the Zelda ones (mostly Lost Woods and Song of Storms, I believe), I've heard lots of tunes from Ghibli movies, mostly from _My Neighbor Totoro_. I used Lost Woods back in my Wild World days, so I guess I can't really complain, haha! (My town was named Hyrule too, ughh...)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to have Saria's song and I tried to use the tune from Clock Town because I'm Termina (Cooler than Hyrule) but it didn't sound right to me so now it's some random tune I found online and it sounds really familiar, I just can't remember what it's from. 

But I always hear the Harry Potter theme music and I was never a fan of Harry Potter so that got annoying.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't say they're overrated, but The Legend of Zelda songs are fairly overdone. I don't dislike them, though, and I can certainly see the appeal to them; they're easy to make, and they're memorable songs, perfect for something like a town tune.


----------



## Chu (Sep 17, 2013)

Bunbii said:


> I actually don't mind overused tunes because they're easily recognizable.
> "Hey! This person likes this thing too!"
> 
> Otherwise most people's town tunes just sound like random notes.



^^ I feel this way too. 
Most of the time I don't even recognize them. I made my main town the opening to yu yu hakusho, which no one recognizes, and my cycling town is "call me maybe", because I'm evil and whoever adopts my villagers has to listen to it forever now whenever they bring it up lol


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 17, 2013)

The Zelda ones are way overdone, but I'm only a fan of Toon Link. so it wouldn't appeal to me.

My town tune is My Little Pony. 
Before that, it was the first English ending song to Hamtaro.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8-elZrGGCQ


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 17, 2013)

lol definitely lost woods from zelda is pretty overrated. a lot of towns i've visited and seen have it as their town tune. even i have it as my town tune.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 17, 2013)

Personally I have the song of storms. I have always loved that song since back when I first got LoZ: Ocarina of Time on the N64. So to me it's nice and nostalgic to hear my little villagers whistle it when happy or just hearing it every hour from the clock. 
Is it overdone? Yeah. It doesn't bother me though c: people like what they like lol


----------



## radical6 (Sep 17, 2013)

the mario one probably
mine are random ones i make up in a few mins


----------



## Byngo (Sep 17, 2013)

Not overrated, but the Legend of Zelda themes are overused.

I right now have my town tune set as part of the opening for Lord of The Rings.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 17, 2013)

All three people I regularly StreetPass have the same Zelda song as their town tune.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Zelda town tunes are overused, but I still love them, mainly because I can actually recognize them!


----------



## Stitched (Sep 17, 2013)

Yo I got the clock town theme as my Town Tune and I don't want to change it.  It's upbeat and happy.  I tried changing it once, but I'm so used to it now that I don't want to.
I was gonna change it to the trumpet solo in Safe and Sound by Capital Cities, but it didn't do it for me. :c


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 17, 2013)

Any Nintendo music...
I have Radioactive by Imagine Dragons as my current town tune


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 17, 2013)

My town tune is Midna's song, I guess that's overrated too but I like it so I'm keeping it^^


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Sep 17, 2013)

I always hear Zelda ones, but I like to hear them 

Mine is the Chocobo theme song xD I think it's adorable, plus FF7 is my favorite game!


----------



## Fayde (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't play any Zelda games so I don't recognise any of these songs when I hear them.

I use the Chocobo's song and I've never notice another town having a similar tune.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

Bunbii said:


> I actually don't mind overused tunes because they're easily recognizable.
> "Hey! This person likes this thing too!"
> 
> Otherwise most people's town tunes just sound like random notes.



^^^

A part of me thinks that it couldn't hurt for them to be just a little more creative with their town tune, but it doesn't really irk me.


----------



## Suicune (Sep 17, 2013)

Fayde said:


> I don't play any Zelda games so I don't recognise any of these songs when I hear them.



Same. Although I've come across so many towns named Hyrule and people dressed as Link now to get a bit tired of it. 

My town tune is the Goldenrod City theme so that may be a bit cliche, too.


----------



## mistakenolive (Sep 17, 2013)

....my tune is "old mcdonald". XD  I tried making up a tune, but they always drove me crazy after a while. For some reason, it doesn't happen with that.. Childhood familarity perhaps? Plus it works surprisingly well in techno XD

The last zelda game I played to (near) completion was Zelda 2. Yes, the one for NES with the gold cartridge. I don't think I'd recognize the newer tunes.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 17, 2013)

Mario related town tunes are also overdone. Some Pokemon related ones can be considered overrated.
I personally had mine set as Sheik's Theme from OoT. It's now the beginning of Dango Daikazoku.


----------



## Taiki (Sep 17, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> I went to a few towns, but i don't mind about the town tune, however, i seen at least 8 towns have the lost woods music from zelda as their town tune which is overrated for me...
> 
> I have the WW town tune as a town tune which still sounds good...
> 
> What is the most overrated town tune for you?



I don't quite understand what you mean with "overrated". A lot of people tend to misuse this word and label things as "overrated" when they (themselves) don't like it. Overused is a word that fits perfectly, but "overrated"?

As for your question; there is no such thing as an overrated town tune for me.

My town tune is a medley from the first Japanese song I have ever heard (Megaman's Kaze yo Tsutaete (Roll's theme).


----------



## ForestRabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

Kurisu1701 said:


> I really don't think any town tunes are overrated, I've seen maybe two of the same, and it's not like the town's mayor makes the tune thinking, "I bet EVERYONE uses this song!" Legend of Zelda Ocarina songs are just easy to do since they're easy to look up and recreate. ^^
> 
> I use Show Me Around from Pokemon! XD



Same here! I think the term  "overrated" got misused in this thread. Just because a certain tune gets used a lot more doesn't constitute as overrated. Popular or not, the sounds from Zelda are pretty good notes-- we hear them pretty often because they're not complicated to write got town tunes that only lasts for several seconds. 

I transcribe my own town tune, "comptine d'un autre ?t?" by Yann Tierson, from the movie Amelie.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 18, 2013)

Mine is the FamilyMart jingle lol.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 18, 2013)

Overrated? Really, nothing can be considered overrated. It's all opinions. One person could dislike something and preach about that said something being 'overrated'. Same thing for underrated.




ForestRabbit said:


> I transcribe my own town tune, "comptine d'un autre ?t?" by Yann Tierson, from the movie Amelie.


 
o.m.g I love that song! Do you have the notes for it on the town tune? o-o


----------



## tigereyes86 (Sep 18, 2013)

Fayde said:


> I don't play any Zelda games so I don't recognise any of these songs when I hear them.



Me too, I wouldn't recognise, but then I play with the sound off almost all the time so I never notice them anyway.

Me?  Well I use Keyboard Cat.  If it gets stuck in my head, then it can be stuck in everyone else's!!!  I do need to change it just to switch it up a little.


----------



## EniracY (Sep 18, 2013)

My town tune is Beethoven's _F?r Elise_. Only one person has recognised it so far.


----------



## Brynnda (Sep 18, 2013)

My town tune was also the Wild World theme, up until last night. I tried making my own original tune, but it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 18, 2013)

Zelda ones >>

Mine is the MLP Theme Song


----------



## Amphibian (Sep 18, 2013)

Everything seems to be "overrated" these days... 

I have 'Ode an die Freude' as my town tune, I wonder if anyone else has it.


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 18, 2013)

Amphibian said:


> Everything seems to be "overrated" these days...
> 
> I have 'Ode an die Freude' as my town tune, I wonder if anyone else has it.



Yes, I've heard Ode to Joy in a couple of towns. Beethoven wrote such simple melodies, they translate well to stuff like AC.

On topic: My current town tune is based on a snippet of my favorite ACNL hourly music. Previously it was a tune I made up. I am changing it today though, to something I made up again, or if it ends up sounding "off," I'll use something by Daft Punk.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 18, 2013)

My current tune is the first section of Star Spangled Banner.  I don't recognize a lot of the more popular ones, so I guess they are only overrated to those that do.  I have used (in CF) Jesus Loves Me.  I think the simple tunes do translate the best to any of the AC games.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

Any nintendo game themes, 18 out of 20 of my friends have a nintendo tune.... including myself xD.


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 18, 2013)

Zelda zongs are overused, but i don't think they are overrated. I had In a gadda da vida, and currently I use the chocobo theme~


----------



## ForestRabbit (Sep 18, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Overrated? Really, nothing can be considered overrated. It's all opinions. One person could dislike something and preach about that said something being 'overrated'. Same thing for underrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not anything perfect, but it's recognizable when you talk to certain animals or hear them hum the tune. Feel free to tweak it!

Here it is:

Comptine d'un autre ?t? by Yann Tierson

B,C,B,-,G,A,G,-,-,B,C,B,-,A,B,A. I believe they're all lower letters. The colors should look like as if there are only blue, teal, and purple, and lavender frog heads. 

I basically took the melody from the beginning of this music (0:10- 0:29).


----------



## rivulet (Sep 18, 2013)

i had oh no by marina and the diamonds which was original but i changed it to ponponpon by kyary


----------



## beffa (Sep 18, 2013)

rivulet said:


> i had oh no by marina and the diamonds which was original but i changed it to ponponpon by kyary



wHAT omg do you have the notes for 'oh no'
and mine's ponponpon now yay


----------



## rivulet (Sep 18, 2013)

beffa said:


> wHAT omg do you have the notes for 'oh no'
> and mine's ponponpon now yay



i made it so it stinks but
A-C-A-G-G-G-A-D-D-D-E-D-C-C (hold)


----------



## little hearts (Sep 18, 2013)

haha... i have the chorus for best song ever, no regrets.


----------



## pietrofu (Sep 18, 2013)

Mine is the sailor moon opening theme!


----------



## Toraneko (Sep 18, 2013)

kurisu said:


> I wonder how long it's gonna take for someone to say Attack On Titan. My town tune is the OP... :x



lol this is mine too. My bf's town has the second OP as its town tune.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 19, 2013)

I wouldn't say that "overrated" would be a word I'd use, because that has kind of a negative connotation behind it, and I feel that people have the right to use whatever music they want in their town. Besides, it gives people things to talk about when they visit their towns. Like "Oh, you have the Lost Woods theme? I love the Zelda series, too!"

Myself, I use the first Hetalia opening as my town theme and I've seen perhaps one other person with that song. For October I might use the Lavender Town theme or something but I don't want to give myself a heart attack everytime I play. Haha.


----------



## kite (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't think any tune is overrated... most of the time, I can't tell what the tune is.


----------



## Taiki (Sep 19, 2013)

rivulet said:


> i made it so it stinks but
> A-C-A-G-G-G-A-D-D-D-E-D-C-C (hold)



You have PONPONPON as tune? Could you tell me the notes please! I tried it for a bit and it is an easy tune to create, but somehow I manage to fail recreating it.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 19, 2013)

I made mine randomly!
I get fed up with town tunes: Dr mario and Jurassic park!


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Sep 19, 2013)

Fayde said:


> I don't play any Zelda games so I don't recognise any of these songs when I hear them.



Same here actually lol
I toyed around with a lot of songs, especially pokemon ones, but right now I'm sticking to the animated X-Men theme song x) Haven't met anyone yet with it, or who even recognizes it unless i tell them about it lol

I will say that Hyrule is slightly annoyingly in overuse right now though. Who knew so many ppl would pick /that/ for animal crossing town names o.0


----------



## niightwind (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know how many people use this town tune but mine has always been Lugia's Song (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG57tjQTtBY) since my first AC game.


----------



## Meggiieex (Sep 19, 2013)

Any zelda song. I have witch doctor (ooh ee ooh ahh ahh)


----------



## kurisu (Sep 19, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> lol this is mine too. My bf's town has the second OP as its town tune.


Jiyuu no Tsubasa!! I've been looking for the notes for that forever and I can't seem to find them, is there any chance he can share?


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Sep 19, 2013)

I have the Halloween theme as mine. <3 Michael Myers.


----------



## Klesti (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool


----------



## johtoleague (Sep 20, 2013)

niightwind said:


> I don't know how many people use this town tune but mine has always been Lugia's Song (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG57tjQTtBY) since my first AC game.



oh gosh! would you mind telling me the notes for it?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Sep 20, 2013)

Too many people use legend of zelda themes.


----------

